# Super Official Mettaton Fanclub



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

100% official obviously.

No but because people want it?

anyway you can obsess about mettaton here and other undertale stuff i guess
enjoy.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 14, 2015)

That moment when you look around on Youtube for Undertale ****posting and find this.

Uhhhh...


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh god


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 16, 2015)

Mettaton is my metta-hon


----------



## teto (Dec 16, 2015)

good


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 17, 2015)

Why aren't there more posts here

like omg Mettaton is best robot


----------



## teto (Dec 17, 2015)

mettaton is best anything
He's so fabulous


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 17, 2015)

I love Undertale and Undertale ****posing is my jam


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Indeed.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

I am joining your Mettaton fanclub :3


----------



## alphys (Dec 18, 2015)

i love my robot son...


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

You should! <3


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm cold and I want a pair of hot robot legs to warm me up ;-;


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> I'm cold and I want a pair of hot robot legs to warm me up ;-;



Just eat some nice, warm eggs
..made on mettaton's legs
(i can rhyme all the time!)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 19, 2015)

I have ****loads of Mettaton fanart on my phone don't send help I'm totally fine


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I have ****loads of Mettaton fanart on my phone don't send help I'm totally fine



just stare at them legs


----------



## mugii (Dec 23, 2015)

metta-ton has some nice metta-buns 

seriously tho mettaton i youre reading this  lo v e   m e


----------



## Goth (Dec 24, 2015)

I don't like undertale so I won't join


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 24, 2015)

Delishush said:


> just stare at them legs



legssss for dayyysssssss

fried eggs for dayssss

cuz legs so sot u fry an egg for dayyysssss


----------



## Pearls (Dec 24, 2015)

mettaton is fabulous i love him


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Dec 24, 2015)

Mettaton is the reason I live (despite dipper pines and bill cipher) bUT STILL I LIVE OFF MY ROBOT BABY


----------



## teto (Dec 25, 2015)

ThatOneFangirl said:


> Mettaton is the reason I live (despite dipper pines and bill cipher) bUT STILL I LIVE OFF MY ROBOT BABY



dipPER LET ME SMELL YOUR HAT I LOVE THIS SHOW uh, pshh yeah gravity falls is cool i guess


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 25, 2015)

Mettaton sucks
at being a bad character


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 25, 2015)

I have to change my avatar soon because of Christmas being over

I got a piece of art that I really want to use as my new avi cuz it's adorable af bUT OF COURSE A CERTAIN ROBOT JUST HAD TO EXIST AND MAKE ME WANNA CHANGE MY AVI TO HIM TOO DIDN'T HE

well not irl but you get the point


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 26, 2015)

FFS I wanna cuddle himmmmmmmm


----------



## teto (Dec 31, 2015)

No posts in 4 days?
Mettaton is sad. Mettaton wants more attention.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 31, 2015)

Delishush said:


> No posts in 4 days?
> Mettaton is sad. Mettaton wants more attention.



i'LL GIVE HIM MORE ATTENTION

THE ROBOT SHALL NEVER BE SAD

not that i don't already give him a ****load of attention because i'm the definition of trash


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 1, 2016)

Eargasm ( ˵͡• ヮ ͡•˵)


----------



## teto (Jan 3, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> Eargasm ( ˵͡• ヮ ͡•˵)



nah, just sounds fabulous


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 3, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> Eargasm ( ˵͡• ヮ ͡•˵)



They actually counted how many times he says that?! O_O


----------



## teto (Jan 3, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> They actually counted how many times he says that?! O_O



anything is possible with DETERMINATION


----------



## Cory (Jan 3, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> They actually counted how many times he says that?! O_O



it was probably raised exponentially


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 4, 2016)

I tried to resist all throughout the Christmas holidays

But on my last day before I go back to the land of bad times school, I gave in

i'VE BEGUN DRAWING METTATON HELP


----------



## teto (Jan 26, 2016)

revival
let's make more people hate undertale because we love it so much people let's go go go


----------

